# bounce flash



## FERAL ONE (Sep 27, 2007)

when i first got my sb600 flash, i was fooling with it to try to see the effects of bounce flash. it involves bouncing the flash off of the ceiling or walls to "softly" illuminate the subject. i did this with most of my aquarium pics, but these sample pics really show what i am talking about. one is with the flash forward and one is bounced. it works great for shots of people to keep from blowing out skin tones. the head of the flash pivots up and right or left to allow me to adjust what i need. i have a diffuser to use also to tone it down a bit.  if your on camera flash is too stout, you can put a piece of paper towel over it to tone it down. i know there are lots of techniques to use with flashes, do yall have any sample pics , do's and don'ts or otherwise helpful info ?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 27, 2007)

this one shows that you have to be careful of reflections!!! you can see the ceiling fan that got caught in the burst reflected in the glass. i ruined a stack of pics by having ethan or angies reflection in the picture!!! i liked the "ghost fan " though !!!!


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with you F1, the diffuser and bounce are great for getting better flash shots....especially inside where its easy to burn out the subject with too much light.

The other thing you ought to try is using that thing off camera.  I think Hoss has started play around with the off camera stuff...off camera and diffused and bounced!  We've got a white kitchen and when Joann gives the granddaughter a bath in the sink, I usually set the flash off to the side of the sink about 4-5 away, dial it down (flash exposure comp) and diffuse it.  If it didn't do that, the wet baby and white tile and cabinets would get pretty washed out.

And if you really want to do some diffusin' try one of these gizmos...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/32580-REG/LumiQuest_LQ931D_ProMax_System.html

I'm saving my pennies for a new lens but may break down and get an SB-600 because as soon as you play with the off camera flash you begin to suspect that having a second flash coming from the opposite direction would be very nice!

If I can find any good examples of a bounced or diffused flash that don't have naked babies, I will post one or two.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the examples Feral.  Using a flash opens up a whole new world of lightigng for your photos.  Lessons we can share here sure help us all.  Thanks for sharing yours.  I think I'll be playing with mine more now that I know how to get it off the camera.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, I'm back with a couple examples.

Both shots were taken at the 755 Club at Turner Field.  My wife works for a Atlanta Life Magazine and this was were their one year party was held.  The marketing girl for the 755 Club asked me if I'd try getting a shot of their head chef.  I made her be my flash stand. (Hoss its really not that hard to coerce a woman to assist in this manner, you just have to smile nice at them)

She stood off to my right and a little behind me with my Lumiquest diffuser-equipped SB-800 and we took a few shots.  I think, without the remote flash and the diffuser, the whites would have gotten pretty burned out.

On the second shot I was just trying to get a shot of the centerpieces without all the junk and people in the background.  I set my flash on a chair that was pulled up pretty close to the table and pointed it straight up.  With the D200 or SB-800 you can go into commander mode to adjust the output of each flash unit.  Taking advantage of this, I turned the on camera flash way way down.  I'm not saying this is necessarily a good picture...just that I would say I accomplished, at least from a technical standpoint, what I was after.  If I'd have just done a straight flash shot, you'd have seen all the empty plates of food and the last of the guests lingering in the background.  As shot, its almost got that 'painted' look that you and DRB mastered a while back.

Post processing of both - The sequence DRB taught me: Adjust color cast by adding a layer, then blurring the layer copy, then inverting the blur and adjust transparency, sharpen, reduce noise, resize, sharpen and save.  DRB if I'm missing a step, feel free to reprema...err...remind me. 

At the risk of making him blush...while I'm thinking about post processing, I would like to take a moment to say thanks to DRB for helping me to become a better post processor.

First pic
Lens: Nikon 24-120mm
Camera: D200
Image Date: 2007:07:21 20:30:04
Flash: TTL Commander
Focal Length: 34.0mm (35mm equivalent: 51mm)
Exposure Time: 0.017 s (1/60)
Aperture: f/4.5
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: -0.33
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)

Second pic
Lens: Nikon 24-120mm
Camera: D200
Image Date: 2007:07:21 21:41:49
Flash Used: iTTL
Focal Length: 34.0mm (35mm equivalent: 51mm)
Exposure Time: 0.017 s (1/60)
Aperture: f/8.0
ISO equiv: 100
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome shots ron!!! i still can't figure out how to set the 600 to use off of my d50. you got any help for the hopeless????


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like all you gotta do is set the Custom Setting for Wireless Remote to 'ON' and then make sure your flash is not in Auto Aperture (AA) or Non-TTL auto (A).  I'm not sure what the default mode is on the SB-600 but its probably not AA or A.  I'd just make sure the flash mode said iTTL which is probably does right now.

Here's a couple pages out of the manual.  There's a section on page 127 of the manual that also talks about changing the flash modes but, like I said above, I'm guessing you're already in a comptible mode.

After you think you've got the flash settings set per the instructions below, set the SB-600 on a table then raise the on camera flash on the D50.  Snap a picture.  You may need Ethan to watch the SB to see if it fired.  The light from your D50 flash should trigger the SB.

Start saving for another SB flash so you can do an even better job of eliminating shadows....as soon as I finish typing this, I'm going to go star at the SB-600 on B&H for a moment and see if its calling to me...


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I'm back from B&H with all my money...but I did notice that the SB-600 does not come with a 'foot'.  Consequently you might have a little trouble following my 'set it on the table' instruction.  In that case, do as I did with the chef pictures.  Ethan should work just fine.

BTW, a 'foot' is the Nikon AS-19.  $7.95 @ B&H.  Slide that onto the foot of your SB-600 and you will be able to set the SB on a table or attach it to the screw on a tripod head.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks ron. i will try that out again. i do have a foot that came with mine so i will put that to use !!!


----------



## leo (Sep 28, 2007)

*Interesting examples*

ya'll are expanding this pic taking thing to some new levels  .... specially for someone, like me, who hasn't even mastered the on camera flash yet

Thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## jason308 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shots and comments y'all!!!!  I have just figured out how to use my speedlight remotely but I can see the endless possibilities already.  The main thing for me (especially shooting indoor) is those cotton picking shadows.....no matter what i try, it seems that I can't get rid of em (someone standing in front of a wall, have to rebuild the wall in PS )....I am hoping that will fade with time and experience (or one of those giant bounce cards or something....)Thanks for the tips and illustrations!!!!


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 28, 2007)

jason308 said:


> The main thing for me (especially shooting indoor) is those cotton picking shadows.....no matter what i try



I have a big sheet of white cardboard that I rarely use as a reflector because its practical in only a few situations......maybe we need to have a remote flash get-together.  We could combine gear and have at least two remote flashes!...gotta think of something to take a picture of...


----------



## jason308 (Sep 28, 2007)

ronfritz said:


> I have a big sheet of white cardboard that I rarely use as a reflector because its practical in only a few situations......maybe we need to have a remote flash get-together.  We could combine gear and have at least two remote flashes!...gotta think of something to take a picture of...



Sounds good-my wife has been wanting a speedlight for a while.....That would give me two....The more the merrier!!!! 

I am trying to find a cure for the shadows that is practical to use every time I shoot indoors or in a situation where I need it, and remotes just ain't feasible sometimes.   I reckon it will come with patience and some more experimenting....


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great conversation guys, I'm a little late finding this one and Thanks Ron.
Flash photography is certainly an area that I need to learn.
I try and use the bounce flash technique whenever possible, it helps with shadow cast and cutting down on the harsh light that flashes will produce.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 28, 2007)

Added this a link to this thread to this sticky thread.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=20095&page=2

I am going to tyry to keep up with adding links to this thread whenever we get a great discussion going.  Reminds me, I need to go back and add a link to Rip's workflow thread.  If anyone sees another thread that they feel needs to be added to the sticky thread, feel free to add it.  Hopefully it will make it easier to go back and find some of our educational threads.

Sorry to get us off topic.  Now back to flash photography.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great examples guys & good discussion.

It is amazing what you can do with flashes now adays, especially with wireless flashes & the ability to control them better.

Multiple flash set-ups can certainly give you more options.


----------

